

Creepygirl - ysh4u
http://www.cubo.cc/creepygirl/

======
tvon
At about the 0:30 mark she should look dead center and scream.

------
swankpot
Her eyes look bloodshot. I wonder what she's been up to.

------
51Cards
The company behind the tech... <http://www.motionportrait.com/e/>

------
makmanalp
The smile is all wrong.

------
alecszaharia
:) cool eyes..

